# Phần mềm CAD, CAM, CNC > Phần mềm CNC control >  Mới làm lại giao diện mach3 ,úp lên cụ nào thích thì dùng cho đỡ phí ạ .

## cuongmay

Giao diện mach3 cái cần to thì nó nhỏ,cái cần nhỏ nó lại to, cái cần thì nó giấu cái không cần thì nó bầy ra .tức nó lâu làm rồi đến giờ không nhịn đựoc nữa phải xử nó các cụ ạ . làm mất máy ngày mà dùng 1 mình thì phí quá úp lên cho cụ nào chung sở thích .

----------

biết tuốt, CKD, CNC abc, cuong, haignition, hienlinhbv, hieunguyen81, huuminhsh, Mạch Việt, minhdt_cdt10, Phạm Thành Nam, phuocloi0407, phuocviet346, saudau, secondhand, th11, thuhanoi, tranphong248, Tuấn, vudungld2010, znk13z

----------


## CKD

Mỗi người mỗi ý thôi bác ạ. Tuỳ theo nhu cầu nữa.
Toolpath preview cũng hay, nhưng máy công nghiệp ít có. Trừ những máy mới chạy windows với touchscreen to vật vã.
Với mach3 mà dùng cho gỗ thì cũng tắt luôn toolpath preview vì nó làm chậm khi load file và cả trong lúc vận hành.
Một số nút khác trên screen thì người dùng chuyên thì khiếu, mà người dùng đơn giản thì thừa  :Smile:

----------


## Tuấn

Em mới tập dùng mach3 nên chỉ dám dùng giao diện căn bản thôi để có gì còn hỏi mọi người cho dễ. Dưng mà em rất hâm mộ cách suy nghĩ làm xong up lên để mọi người cùng dùng cho đỡ phí của bác. 

Rứt củm ơn bác đã chia sẻ.

----------

th11

----------


## CKD

Hị hị!
Giờ mới leo lên PC để xem, em chất vấn bác chủ xíu.
Em thấy có cái nút Remember với Return là lưu và phục hồi lại tọa độ phải không bác? Đúng vậy thì nó rất là Pro, đa phần anh em lo ngại là đang chạy mà mất điện thì làm sao mà chạy tiếp.

----------


## cuongmay

khi mình đang chạy mà stop thì bấm vào nút remember sau đó muốn thay dao hay làm gì thì làm bấm vào return nó sẽ quay về vị trí cũ.còn đang chạy mà cúp điện thì buộc phải lấy lại tọa độ rồi dò chương trình rồi run prom here thôi bác .

----------

CKD

----------


## cuongmay

> Em mới tập dùng mach3 nên chỉ dám dùng giao diện căn bản thôi để có gì còn hỏi mọi người cho dễ. Dưng mà em rất hâm mộ cách suy nghĩ làm xong up lên để mọi người cùng dùng cho đỡ phí của bác. 
> 
> Rứt củm ơn bác đã chia sẻ.


vẫn là chức năng trên các trang của giao diện cũ thôi bác . có điều cái gì mình hay dùng thì đưa ra trang chính ,với lại giảm bớt màu mè nhìn cho nó rồ 1 chút .

----------


## TLT

Cái mach3 này dở hơn cái nc là khi mở lên ko nhớ dc toạ độ và dòng lệnh

----------


## dungtb

> Cái mach3 này dở hơn cái nc là khi mở lên ko nhớ dc toạ độ và dòng lệnh


dùng cái marco xài offset là nó nhớ được đấy bác, em làm cũng lâu lắm rồi

----------


## huyquynhbk

> dùng cái marco xài offset là nó nhớ được đấy bác, em làm cũng lâu lắm rồi


cụ dungtb hướng dẫn được k?e đang muốn mach3 lưu lại Gcode mỗi lần tắt khởi động lại máy tính mà k biết tìm ở đâu.e cảm ơn cụ trước nhé! :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## TLT

Bác dungtb chia sẻ kinh nghiệp đi

----------

